# Reds, recommendations please



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

When surf fishing for reds about how far out 
do u want to be, or around about depth do I need to be? Last year on 
vacation I was having a problem with little fish stealing my bait, it gets really frustrating. Or are lures the way to go for surf.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

Where are you fishing for starters? If your at the pensacola beach pier look to about 4-8ft of water or almost halfway down the pier. late evenings or early mornings are usually best. Red fish are very predatory and require little "coaxing" If you notice pinfish or other small fish eating your live bait swap to a natural looking artificial. DOA's or Gulp's seem to be ok, just brush it along the bottom with a 1/2ounce jighead slowly.


----------



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

Leeroy I'm staying in Orange Beach, so most of my 
Fishing I will be doing is going to be at the GS pier or the surf, my father 
n-law just got back from FT.Pickens and suggested I give it a try there. Last year Little Lagoon I fished a lot but no luck. Any suggestions at these three places will be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

I've seen some good reds at fort pickens mostly on dead shrimp or artificial shrimp. right side of the pier where the old pier structure used to be seems to be a good spot. cast it in there real close (but not too close : P) and slowly work it back almost like your flounder fishing. I've seen people just sit the rod down after casting too with no drag and catch them.


----------



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks I will definitely give it my all.


----------

